# Sliding Workbench Shelves



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I have started building a new workbench in my garage against one wall. It will be about 25 inches deep, 37 inches high and 8 feet long. The workbench frame is lag bolted into the wall studs.

I would like to make two individual bottom shelves (one on each side of the middle support member and about 6 inches up from the floor) that actually slide all the way in and out. Ideally I’d like to be able to put heavy tools on them such as bench top router table, routers, portable planer, miter saw, etc. I realize those are fairly heavy tools. I’d like the shelf to pull all the way out so I can put the tools on and then slide all the way back in and out of the way under the workbench. 

Is something like this even possible with the weight of the tools I am thinking about storing under there? How would one go about designing building something like this that would be heavy duty enough?

By the way I have to tell you I have never built a cabinet or drawer or shelf yet in my life. So this workbench is going to be a fairly intense learning exercise for me.:blink::blink::blink:

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I am not going to be much help, but to give
you a warning.

The design you want will need to be firmly attached
to the wall. A slide out shelf for heavy tools could,
no, will create a tip over hazard.

Do not think you can build the table heavy enough
to prevent the tip over. First time you have two of
the shelves out at the same time, and you will, it
will tip over!

Sorry to be a nay sayer, but someone must do it!:laughing:

One thing that came to mind is have the shelves on
wheels under the bench and not supported by the
bench it self, they could just roll out.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> I am not going to be much help, but to give
> you a warning.
> 
> The design you want will need to be firmly attached
> ...


Yes i totally agree with you. The frame of the bench itself will be lag bolted to the studs.....


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I probably won't be too much help either, but I have seen on TV the drawer slides that are really heavy duty. 100+ pounds. But you would have to google them. I don't know the manufacturer or where to find them, I just remember thinking "who puts things that heavy in a drawer" :laughing:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> I probably won't be too much help either, but I have seen on TV the drawer slides that are really heavy duty. 100+ pounds. But you would have to google them. I don't know the manufacturer or where to find them, I just remember thinking "who puts things that heavy in a drawer" :laughing:


 
Yeah I hear ya....lol

It's going to be more like a sliding tray I guess. Maybe 36 inches wide or so?......I think I can find the glides to hold it, I am just wondering about support in the middle of the tray. I am thinking of a couple peices of 3/4 inch plywood glued together to make an 1.5 inch thick tray with something along the egdes so tools can't slide off. I am also a little concerned about fastening the glides into the edges of the plywood as well.....


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure you've considered this but you could put the two outside wings on large piano hinges and just let them drop down. When you have them up, you could either support them with a jake leg or a pivoting arm. Using this method would allow the wing tops to be level with the rest of the bench.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

bradnailer said:


> I'm sure you've considered this but you could put the two outside wings on large piano hinges and just let them drop down. When you have them up, you could either support them with a jake leg or a pivoting arm. Using this method would allow the wing tops to be level with the rest of the bench.


Hello sir.....

I got everything you said right up to the, "I am sure you have considered this" part. After that I was lost.

LOL....seriously I am a fairly new to this and am not familiar with what you mentioned at all.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom5151 Think drop leaf table.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

johnv51 said:


> Tom5151 Think drop leaf table.


 
LOL....I'm tryin.....I'm tryin......lol.......

I am sure I am just not experienced enough to get it yet........the tray would actually be all the way at the bottom of the workbench about 4 to 6 inches above the floor....so when fully extended from underneath the table it would be that distance from the floor....i am not sure where I would put the hinges.......sorry guys....I'm slow to learn sometimes.....well okay.....all the time.....:huh::huh:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom;

What about my idea of just putting wheels on the
shelf and let it rest on the floor. Use fixed wheels
and some type of guide on the table.

A 2X2x frame with 3/4 ply top would be more than
enough to hold what you are talking about.

These have a 120lb rating; and cost $2










http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94523


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

They make drawer slides that will hold what you want them to...no problem.
The slides have to be fastened to "sides" of something on each side, with usually 1/2" clearance for the slide itself. The really heavy duty ones probably require more space.
I guess if I was doing it, I would make shallow sided boxes out of 3/4" ply and attach 4 casters to the bottom. Casters that only move in one direction would be all you need and something about 3" high with a nice rubber wheel would allow them to move nicely. Maybe some stock on each side as rub strips, etc, etc, etc...
Edit: see above...I can't type fast enough.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Tom,

It would be similar to what I did with my table saw outfeed table. Here's a couple of photos.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

hmmmmmmm..:shifty::shifty:.......i like the idea for the shallow tray on wheels.......I wanted to get all fancy and make a tray on glides as my first attempt at "psuedo" cabinet making and put some doors in front that I could close when the tray was pushed all the way in to make it look nice and professional and neat.......but the tray on wheels would be much easier........hmmmmmm...now you guys have me thinking........:brows::brows:

Thanks for ALL of the ideas guys...


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

Rockler and Woodcraft have the heavy duty slides, but they are expensive compared to the the caster recommendation.

As far as supporting the center, your idea of plywood strips is a start, but build it as a shallow torsion box. This is basically a honeycomb of squares made from strips that intersect each other. Notch the strips 1/2 way through and half-lap them together. Glue a plywood shelf on top of them and it is rock solid.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Tom;
> 
> What about my idea of just putting wheels on the
> shelf and let it rest on the floor. Use fixed wheels
> ...


 


Rob said:


> They make drawer slides that will hold what you want them to...no problem.
> The slides have to be fastened to "sides" of something on each side, with usually 1/2" clearance for the slide itself. The really heavy duty ones probably require more space.
> I guess if I was doing it, I would make shallow sided boxes out of 3/4" ply and attach 4 casters to the bottom. Casters that only move in one direction would be all you need and something about 3" high with a nice rubber wheel would allow them to move nicely. Maybe some stock on each side as rub strips, etc, etc, etc...
> Edit: see above...I can't type fast enough.


So if I used a 2X4 frame, 3/4 ply for the tray and then the wheels on the bottom, do you think I'll get a lot of sag over the 36 inch width?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> I probably won't be too much help either, but I have seen on TV the drawer slides that are really heavy duty. 100+ pounds. But you would have to google them. I don't know the manufacturer or where to find them, I just remember thinking "who puts things that heavy in a drawer" :laughing:


I have purchased full extension slides of 100# plus weight capability at my local big box store. I have one drawer in my work area that is approximately 36" long and in which I store most of my air tools.

KV 8800 Series Full Extension Precision Ball Bearing Slides with 1" Overtravel 28" 200# Class (Set) Buy new: $46.49

I used 3/4' wood for the sides and back and 1/2" plywood bottom. No sag or other problems.



G


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

WDChew said:


> Rockler and Woodcraft have the heavy duty slides, but they are expensive compared to the the caster recommendation.
> 
> As far as supporting the center, your idea of plywood strips is a start, but build it as a shallow torsion box. This is basically a honeycomb of squares made from strips that intersect each other. Notch the strips 1/2 way through and half-lap them together. Glue a plywood shelf on top of them and it is rock solid.


i hadn't even considered a torsion box....great idea .......see that's why i love this site......now i have so many ideas I can build two or three workbenches....may have to get that approved by the wife....but....:brows::brows:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> So if I used a 2X4 frame, 3/4 ply for the tray and then the wheels on the bottom, do you think I'll get a lot of sag over the 36 inch width?


No unless you park the car on it.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> No unless you park the car on it.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
LOL...park the car on it?........I just got the Ridgid 3660......that car may never see the inside of the garage again.......LOL


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

just an idea, and maybe the cheap way out, but i make most of my shop draw slides out of wood. I would screw 3- 3/4"x3/4" pieces on the bottom of the bench all the way back to the wall and let the draw ride on this...wax them up. Then all you need is 2 more strips above them(size of the draw plus 1/8" for wiggle room). These will be your tracks to sort of sandwich the draw. The draw should be able to hold as much as you want. However you may only be able to pull it out about 2/3 of the way out.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> LOL...park the car on it?........I just got the Ridgid 3660......that car may never see the inside of the garage again.......LOL


Tom;

The shelf won't be as big as the table, you want the
front edge back a little for foot room and it will be
a bit narrower than the top because of legs and such.

I was thinking a simple 2X2 frame with a cross member
so the span would only be about 20X16 at most.
With a corner block to mount the wheels on.
As little as the wheels cost, you could even put
six on each shelf. 
Then you could park the car on them.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Maybe some sides and a back and you could have
blade storage on the back.

Here is a "rough" idea what I have in mind.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Tom;
> 
> The shelf won't be as big as the table, you want the
> front edge back a little for foot room and it will be
> ...


ty sir...i appreciate the sketch.....i think something like would work very nicely.......I even have the wheels already too


----------

